# Windsor Castle ex Fingal



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

Anyone got a picture of, WINDSOR CASTLE, Tamahine Investments Ltd of Hong Kong, registered London,ex NLB Fingal 200, and renamedstill in service.
Also what being used for.
Any help appreciated..........WLH


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

WLH,

A pic here:

http://www.nlb.org.uk/historical/ships.htm

*FINGAL 1964 - 2000 *_PIC_
Steel Twin Screw Motorship, 238.9 x 40.3 x 18.5 feet
1342 Gross Tons 
Oil Engines (2) 2SCSA each 6-Cyl British Polar Engines Ltd, Glasgow
1964: Built by Blythswood Shipbuilding Co Ltd, Glasgow, (the last ship to be built by Yard on 8 August 1963) and based at Oban
1994: Transferred to Stromness
2000: Sold to Tamahine Investments Ltd of Hong Kong, registered London and renamed WINDSOR CASTLE, still in service.

More here:
http://www.merseyshipping.co.uk/photofeatures/irishcelticseas/kernow/tamahine020805/tamahine020805.htm
*Currently laid up on the River Fal on August 02, 2005. *


Rgds


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

WLH said:


> Anyone got a picture of, WINDSOR CASTLE, Tamahine Investments Ltd of Hong Kong, registered London,ex NLB Fingal 200, and renamedstill in service.
> Also what being used for.
> Any help appreciated..........WLH



I've got a photo of her at Falmouth taken last year, I will post when I get home tonight, time allowing.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Photo now in gallery.


----------



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

*Wimdsor Castle ex Fingal*

Very many thanks for pics, Mark Bamford is the owner of Tamahine Shipping, his father, Joe (JCB) Bamford had an all aluminium yacht built at Southampton by Thornycroft.


----------



## chwol (Jan 15, 2011)

*Windsor Castle*

Still at River Fal - King Harry's Ferry


----------



## tigerfish (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for that Guy's! Smashing picture of her on the Fal. They certainly keep her clean, given the time that she has been there.

I had no other interest except a facination that she was being kept so well, albeit seemingly unused. Full praise to her owners and I hope she is around for a long time to come.

tigerfish


----------



## Royalist10 (Sep 9, 2012)

She is still there and in pristine condition as of yesterday. Unfortunately, the ship berthed close astern wrecks the picture. I did not take any shots onboard, but I did not see a speck of rust anywhere.

A ship laid up is no longer a living creature!(Sad)

Royalist




tigerfish said:


> Thanks for that Guy's! Smashing picture of her on the Fal. They certainly keep her clean, given the time that she has been there.
> 
> I had no other interest except a facination that she was being kept so well, albeit seemingly unused. Full praise to her owners and I hope she is around for a long time to come.
> 
> tigerfish


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know what the fees are these days for laid up ships in the Fal,but it was the cheapest in the UK if so it my be cheaper than parking a caravan or going to a camp site for the hols for the Bamfords and guests.(Gleam)


----------



## Royalist10 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have heard that pilotage and tug cost are a minimumof abround GBP5,000 each way. I suppose that is peanuts in the shipping world?


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Reported that WINDSOR CASTLE moved today from Fal layup buoys to Northern Arm, Falmouth Docks.


----------

